

Iain Banks audio interview - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02sdftl

======
DanBC
This BBC radio programme asks people to chose some music tracks and talk about
the significance of that music to them. They chose a track they "inherited"
from eg parents, and a track they want to "hand down" to eg their children.

This one is author Iain Banks in 2011. There's a large archive and I though HN
might be interested.

The BBC website is v. Frustrating to search though. :-/

